# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Nov. 4, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

November 4, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Thursday turned out being a great day out on the water with steady action for my four guests. Teamwork between all of them was necessary since we had hooks and fish flying all over the place. Ended the box with a limit of speckled trout, as well as two redfish, six drum and a few blue cats. Speaking of teamwork, I give special thanks today to Cody Spencer for tipping us off on a hotspot. We all need help sometimes, and we try to share the good fortune whenever possible. Come to the Lodge and let us help you build your team for 2017, and beyond.

Friday morningâ€™s threesome put it on the fish, again, during a half-day trip at Bay Flats Lodge (limit of trout, plus a few bonus fish).

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 85F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Isolated thunderstorms this evening. Skies will become partly cloudy after midnight. Low 68F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 83F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms later at night. Low 69F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.2	1 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High near 80F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday Night 90 % Precip. / 0.43 in*
Thunderstorms. Low near 70F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue today through Thursday. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible today with better chances of thunderstorms occurring tonight into Thursday morning. Easterly-flow becoming reestablished late in the week and over the weekend as high pressure persists across the southeast United States. Dry conditions develop Friday into Saturday before an increase in shower and thunderstorm chances return early next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 81.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Port Aransas 80.1 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 84.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------

